

Ask HN: What skills/background is needed to get a job as a Javascript developer? - anonjser

I want a career in software development, but currently have no formal experience or CS degree.  I'm interested in doing server-side development, but while I have some Python knowledge, I have a lot to learn before I would try to develop server-side web applications professionally. I do, however, know Javascript fairly well.  I've studied Javascript: The Definitive Guide and can use closures, recursion, object-oriented Javascript using prototypes, and jQuery.  I would have no problem whipping up a demonstration app.<p>Not personally knowing any web developers, I don't really have any idea what jobs are available or what skill sets companies require.  I know there are jobs for people who can do PHP, Django, Rails, SQL, etc. on the back-end, or on the other end, for people who can design the actual web page layout, look, and feel, but are their opportunities for people who have a solid grasp of Javascript and aren't interested or skilled in visual design?<p>I know I should learn Django and related technologies, and I'm working on it, but in the meantime, it would be great to start working in the industry instead of doing unskilled manual labor.  Also, people will probably suggest freelancing, but I would prefer to be in an environment where I could learn from peers and mentors.<p>TL;DR - What's the minimum skill set I need to demonstrate in order to be employable as a web developer without a degree or job experience?
======
nyef
"I've studied Javascript: The Definitive Guide and can use closures,
recursion, object-oriented Javascript using prototypes, and jQuery. I would
have no problem whipping up a demonstration app."

I think you answered your own question.

~~~
anonjser
So there are javascript-intensive entry-level jobs that require little in the
way of design chops?

------
ronnieCA
Employers are going to have a bias against you for not having a CS degree.
That doesn't mean it's a deal breaker, however.

The biggest thing you can do is have a portfolio ready. Show potential
employers that you are capable with a great website. Examples of projects
you've done, and what you are capable of are going to be absolutely
imparitive.

As far as minimal skill set, you are going to want be very
confident/comfortable with HTML/CSS as well as cross browser quirks.
Familiarity with Photoshop is a definite asset, as you will be required to
chop graphics at a lot of shops. I would go to major job search sites, and
look at the qualifications for front-end web developers. See what employers
are really looking for right now and focus on that.

~~~
anonjser
Photoshop is what I'm trying to avoid.

------
lhorie
Front end jobs don't always require server-side experience, as long as you can
make user interfaces work cross-browser. So HTML, CSS and JS is probably the
bare minimum.

Of course, you'll want to have working knowledge of whatever MVC framework is
popular on your language, SQL and library-gluing skills in general if you want
to do back-end work also.

------
byoung2
It's probably hard to be a Javascript developer without also knowing HTML/CSS.
The positions are usually for front end developer or UI/UX developer, and that
usually means a complete package.

~~~
anonjser
That's exactly my concern. I don't want to get side-tracked from programming.

